# Hawthore Ladies Bike Sold by Montgomery Ward



## Chiva (Jul 29, 2021)

I have a Hawthorne ladies bike sold by Montgomery Ward.  I am not sure of the year but when I search online the picture below matches my bike almost perfectly.  When I do a search it says 1948 next to this picture.  I need help.  i am restoring the bike and I am in need of an owners manual for this bike that details the parts of the bike.  Specifically the box that attaches to the back of the rack.  Picture below.

If there is anyone out there that knows these Hawthorn bikes please do e-mail me at chiva81@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2021)

What's the serial number?


----------

